# CSR urea nitrogen?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I think I know the answer...but I'm not 100% sure I'm right. I think I'm right, because if I plug in what I think it stands for with the ingredients listed and other percentages listed, it comes out correctly. I googled for it, but nothing came up. Just wanted to double check...

Anyone know for sure what "CSR" urea Nitrogen stands for on a fertilizer analysis label?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Coated Slow Release?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

The fertilizer I'm using now says 30% CRN w/ XCU Urea... I had to look it up also.

CRN = Controlled Release Nitrogen



Maybe CSR Urea is along those lines also?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> Coated Slow Release?


That's what I think, too. I'm pretty sure that's what it is based on the other numbers and how they add up.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> The fertilizer I'm using now says 30% CRN w/ XCU Urea... I had to look it up also.
> 
> CRN = Controlled Release Nitrogen
> 
> ...


First, I thought maybe something along those lines, but having to do with urea stabilization instead of controlled release...e.g. "controlled stabilized release" for CSR. Btw, I think the fertilizer in question actually may use XCU (isn't that produced by Koch?), even though it's not listed, and the company that blended it might have altered the acronym from CRN to CSR for whatever reason.

So, it could also be "controlled slow release", I guess...


----------

